
What the largest regular hexagon within a square of side-length 's'? (2008) - AceyMan
https://www.crazyengineers.com/threads/hexagon-in-a-square.9983/
======
AceyMan
So, I'm trying to make a home-brew quick ref card and it seems to look best if
it's six-sided. I'm adept at the 'arts & crafts' trick of rounding square
corners with a few 'facet' scissors cuts, so I figured a regular hexagon
should be just a few well placed cuts on a square.

Then I found this forum thread ... and, as they say, there goes the rest of my
afternoon :-P +++ So far my opening hypothesis is that the diagonal of the
hexagon (from vertex to opposite vertex) will lie along the diagonal of the
square. But how far along and what the resulting sides(hex):sides(sqr) ratio
is, well I haven't got that noodled out yet.

